# Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...



## fischilein (27. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich heute schon Hilfe bei meinen Filterfragen bekam wollte ich euch mal unseren Teich zeigen:

So sah er im letzten Jahr aus, bevor wir unter dem Urwald den Teich fanden: 

gerade zu, wo nicht gemäht ist, ist Teich...:smoki

und eins von diesem Jahr, als wir auf Lochsuche waren....


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Oh...da habt ihr aber Glück gehabt, dass ihr ihn gefunden habt! Der ist ja wirklich gar nicht zu erkennen


----------



## fischilein (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Großreinemachen im letzten Jahr:

Im letzten Bild ist der große Maurerkübel, in dem neben irgendeinem Busch auch eine __ Birke mitten im Teich wuchs. Der Stamm hatte schon gute 5cm Durchmesser...

Leider haben wir ja nicht geahnt, was uns erwartet, sonst hätte ich mehr vorher Bilder gemacht. Beim Großreinemachen war ich dann so perblex, dass ich das Knipsen auch fast vergessen habe.


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

ach du liebe zeit! :shock
wie lange wurde der teich denn sich selbst überlassen, bis ihr ihn gefunden habt? und was war da so an leben drin? ihr habt ihn vergrößert, oder? also komplett neu angelegt?

ups, ich überschütte dich hier mit fragen, aber zuerstmal :Willkommen2 im forum


----------



## fischilein (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Jaja, das Klettergerüst stand schon unwissentlich im Teich. Das sollte wohl eine Art Pflanzenfilterbecken sein. Den Teil haben wir dann abgetrennt, da die Kids irgendwie nicht aufs Klettern verzichten wollten...

An der Seite wird dann noch ein Zaun aufgebaut, damit die Kids nicht beim Toben im Teich landen. 


Hier einmal letztes Jahr und heute im Vergleich:

 

 

 

Man sieht, es ist immer noch viel zu tun und es fehlen auch noch jede Menge Pflanzen...

Zur Zeit ist __ Rohrkolben, zwei Seerosen, irgendein "Gras" welches ich vom "Filterbecken" abgestochen habe, __ Binsen, __ Hornkraut, Wasserhyazinthe und __ Krebsschere drin.


----------



## fischilein (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Achso, noch eins von der gegenüberliegenden Seite mit Sicht auf die noch nicht vorhandende Terrasse.

 


Für Anregungen bin ich wirklich dankbar- mir ist schon klar, dass das da nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist..


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

so weit, so schön 

meine (vorerst) letzte weisheit dazu ist: noch viiiiiel mehr pflanzen rein 

das würde sicher auch der farbe des wassers gut tun


----------



## fischilein (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Nee, man kann es zwar kaum glauben aber wir haben den Teich tatsächlich kleiner gemacht.... 

An der Seite mit dem Spielturm und Klettergerüst fehlen nun rechts 1m und links gute 2,5 Meter

Mehr ging leider nicht, da die Folie schon recht alt ist und sich nicht mehr gut formen ließ.


Gefunden haben wir im Teich drei Goldfische, eine Schildkröte, einen Molch und einige __ Frösche.
Fische und Schildkröte kamen zum Teichladen, der Molch in einen anderen Tümpel und die Frösche gingen und kamen von allein.

Außerdem haben wir im Pflanzengewirr und Wurzelwerk noch 4 Schildkrötenpanzer gefunden. Ich denke, dass die entweder im Winter erfroren sind, weil sie nicht ins tiefe geschwommen sind oder aber sie sind ertrunken, weil sie sich irgendwann verheddert haben...


----------



## fischilein (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Ja Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Dort, wo wir verkleinert haben, haben wir noch eine Stufe für Pflanzen eingebaut aber der Rest fällt steil ab.


----------



## rumbalotte (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Dann nimm Schwimm-/ Unterwasserpflanzen, dafür brauchst Du keine Pflanzstufe


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

wirklich kleiner gemacht?  das täuscht allerdings sehr 

ne schildkröte? :shock und vier leere panzer?? :shock

wie lange hatte sich denn nun niemand mehr um den teich gekümmert, dass er so zugewuchert und verwildert war?

es wäre vielleicht sinnig gewesen, bei der großaktion gleich ne neue folie einzubringen :? na ich drück euch die daumen, dass es die alte doch noch ne weile tut 

allerdings solltet ihr dringend was gegen die freiliegende folie im randbereich tun, sonne jetzt im sommer und im winter dann das eis, strapazieren so ne folie doch sehr!


----------



## Gladiator (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Das Teichwasser sieht aber irgendwie sehr sehr grün aus 

Was habt ihr mit der __ Birke gemacht?

hoffentlich nicht gekillt 
...ich liebe __ birken


----------



## fischilein (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Also der Teich ist laut Nachbarn schon vor ca. 10 Jahren angelegt worden. Vor ca. 4-5 Jahren ist wohl die Holzterrasse kaputt gegangen und ich denke, da sich die Eheleute zu ca. der Zeit getrennt haben, ist wohl auch in Sachen Teichpflege nichts mehr passiert. So reime ich mir das zumindest zusammen und ne __ Birke hat ja auch nicht schon nach einem Jahr einen 5cm Stamm....

Da mein Mann gegen Birkenpollen allergisch ist, haben wir den Baum entsorgt. Tut mir leid...  Wir haben eh viel zu viele Pflanzen. Braucht noch jemand Tuja, Rododendron, Kirsche oder Mutterboden?

Wegen der Folie: Ich bin ja noch nicht ganz rum, den Rand mit Steinen zu belegen, aber ein kleiner Rand bleibt immer, weil die Steine sonst abrutschen und ins Wasser fallen. Wie bekomme ich denn den kleinen Rand noch abgedeckt?


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

gib mal in der suche ufermatte ein 

oder ihr hebt ringsum die folie nochmal an, buddelt nen flachen rand und stellt die folie dann zwischen zwei steinen senkrecht hoch, gibt auch ne schöne uferzone und je nach folienrest nochmal platz für uferpflanzen


----------



## fischilein (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Das mit dem Folie anheben ist, glaube ich ne gute Idee, die sich auch ohne großen Aufwand erreichen lässt. Die Folie steht eh überall mindestens 25cm über und die Steine liegen einfach drauf. 

Das heißt dann also, die Folienkante steht nachher senkrecht hoch und davor und dahinter liegen Steine- quasi als Stütze oder?


----------



## Springmaus (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unter Urwald fand ich einen Teich...*

Hallo,

ja genauso ist es !

Das wird dir nachher besser gefallen und zwischen den Steinen dann Pflanzen 

und du wirst nen sehr schönen Teich haben!


----------

